# Half Naked Lady



## Bynx (Jan 14, 2012)

This is a sculpture at the nursery. I did a 3 shot HDR with Photomatix then close cropped her and dropped her in front of a nice fountain scene located in another part of the building.


----------



## bianni (Jan 15, 2012)

nicely done.  this should be a warning to all nail biters. you'll end up like this lady.


----------



## Bynx (Jan 15, 2012)

Nail biting!!!!!! I never thought of that. hahahahahah


----------



## mishele (Jan 15, 2012)

bianni said:


> nicely done.  this should be a warning to all nail biters. you'll end up like this lady.



LOL I'll have to keep this in mind!!


----------



## jauburn (Jan 15, 2012)

Not naked enough.


----------

